# Major Audio system UPGRADE coming soon!



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice job on the website, from what I was able to see anyway. Not very phone friendly. Is that a black Cruze I spotted on the left? Only get a second glimpse.

Subscribed for pics.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Mick said:


> Nice job on the website, from what I was able to see anyway. Not very phone friendly. Is that a black Cruze I spotted on the left? Only get a second glimpse.
> 
> Subscribed for pics.


Thanks you! No, it's a Kia Forte Koup that he will be working on over the next few months. I don't have much info on it yet, but all I know is the guy who owns it is going for a World Championship with the car. Right now the owner has $10K into the car, and is getting another $15-20K put into it by KL Audio!

The website isn't very phone friendly. Has some features in it that's not great for phones LOL.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

For $1000 in parts, I put together a system that would blow that away with regard to sound quality. If you're going for SQ, you're going to want to consider a more powerful active front stage processor, and maybe even consider different front speakers that don't have a big car audio markup just for the brand name. Not that the head unit is bad, but you won't get very much equalization and crossover capability with it. A couple hundred bucks more will get you very far. 

I know your friend means well and I'm sure he's getting you a great deal, but I'm just telling you what you'll need to be truly competitive. There's more to great sound than just parts as I'm sure many here will agree.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

1st time hearing of arc. Keep us posted & let us know how it goes ...


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Excited to see this! Thats all really nice gear you are putting in. Don't be swayed from Arc and Pioneer, the products you have chosen are hard to beat - especially since you are getting them at cost.

I look forward to seeing pics and details as I am starting my own extensive build within the month.

I too would run the front end active (you already have the capability to with the headunit you have chosen).


What are your plans for amp placement and box design?


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

This is all just for starts.. To get me through a year of Local Events.. Then we will be adding a Sound Processor to the mix, and the goodies to bring it over the top. Problem is I am capped out at 2500, and can't afford a penny more ATM.. So he is getting me what he feels is the best for the $$$ right now. Then next year add in whats needed to get it over the stop for the Sound Stage. 

But I do appreciate your input on this Xtreme, I know you know a lot, as I followed a lot of your car audio threads. I hope the end results prove you wrong, but if not, you can say to me, "told ya so" lol.. We will see how it turns out. 

I am going up to his place in a week or two, so he can evaluate the car and ensure what he thinks is right for the car is actually what i need for what I have money wise..


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> What are your plans for amp placement and box design?


As far as box design, that's up to my friend as he designs his own boxes for extensive builds.. Amp placement is still up for discussion, but I like what I seen done a while ago on here, someone made a floating shelf under the rear deck where the 6x9's would be and put the amps there. Keeps them out of the way and nice air flow. So might look into that, as long as I can keep clean wire running and have access to the Amps Adjustment knobs.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

20131pz69 said:


> 1st time hearing of arc. Keep us posted & let us know how it goes ...


Arc Audio makes excellent equipment. It's more on the SQ side of things. I'd choose them over JL audio any day of the week. 



ShawnB said:


> This is all just for starts.. To get me through a year of Local Events.. Then we will be adding a Sound Processor to the mix, and the goodies to bring it over the top. Problem is I am capped out at 2500, and can't afford a penny more ATM.. So he is getting me what he feels is the best for the $$$ right now. Then next year add in whats needed to get it over the stop for the Sound Stage.
> 
> But I do appreciate your input on this Xtreme, I know you know a lot, as I followed a lot of your car audio threads. I hope the end results prove you wrong, but if not, you can say to me, "told ya so" lol.. We will see how it turns out.
> 
> I am going up to his place in a week or two, so he can evaluate the car and ensure what he thinks is right for the car is actually what i need for what I have money wise..


When it's time to add a sound processor, don't ignore the miniDSP. 

I come off as a snob a lot and I acknowledge that, so if that's what you were thinking, I completely understand. I just know I've been there, and I also know that it is very, very rare to find a car audio installer that knows half as much as a home theater speaker designer knows. Once you get into that realm of audio, your eyes really start to open. You go from just recommending parts and recommending configurations to actually being able to explain and tech people exactly how and why certain things work the way they do, and not just from experience. You understand the theory behind it, and you are able to put that knowledge into practice and create something unique and truly exhilarating. You just can't do that without a level of precision that a powerful processor offers you. The head unit's crossover will get you close. 

By far my largest issue with car audio parts is the markup. Those components that he's installing run for $800 online. Maybe he's getting them for $600. Regardless of whose ears you are asking, you can absolutely destroy those with home theater parts on a 2-way miniDSP. I have never come across a component set for car audio costing over $250 that could beat a 2-way active mini-DSP based setup with custom selected drivers. 

For two-way configurations in the Cruze, by far the biggest thing I've stressed to people is sound stage and being able to lift it up to the tweeters as much as possible. This is why I've recommended very robust tweeters. It's why I put several hours into modifying my pillars and a pair of Morel MDT-44 tweeters (that went for $125 each retail); to get the absolute best sound stage you possibly can out of a very imperfect environment. If you can't choose your drivers or even get any decent information out of them, it eliminates any design aspects of the build. You're simply using parts someone else threw together and hoping for the best, and you'll still be limited by their own design choices even if you do add a better signal processor later. The crossover you're looking at comes pre-set at 2.6KHz, with jumpers that allow you to go down to 2KHz. Knowing what I do about component sets, it's likely that they set it that way because any lower would produce distortion and fatigue. If at any point in the future, you decide you want to lift your sound stage, you won't be able to because the tweeters simply aren't powerful enough to do it. For reference, I'm at 1600hz, and the experience is magical. I don't think I've ever seen a car audio component set that can cross that low. 



ShawnB said:


> As far as box design, that's up to my friend as he designs his own boxes for extensive builds.. Amp placement is still up for discussion, but I like what I seen done a while ago on here, someone made a floating shelf under the rear deck where the 6x9's would be and put the amps there. Keeps them out of the way and nice air flow. So might look into that, as long as I can keep clean wire running and have access to the Amps Adjustment knobs.


Chances are, the 6x9s will go out. There is absolutely no need for them if you have a dedicated subwoofer. That is a good place for amplifiers by the way. I've been thinking of making something similar myself, but that will have to wait till the spring at earliest.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Chances are, the 6x9s will go out. There is absolutely no need for them if you have a dedicated subwoofer. That is a good place for amplifiers by the way. I've been thinking of making something similar myself, but that will have to wait till the spring at earliest.


My car doesn't have the 6x9's so that's why I thought of utilizing that space.. Plus you are correct, with the Subwoofer, 6x9's aren't needed. Actually NO rear speakers should be in a car going for Sound Quality. All sound should sound like its coming from infront of the operator and judge. That's why we are eliminating the rear door speakers as well. Only gonna have the two tweeters and 2 mid-range speakers in car and one 12" Sub in trunk. 

I will talk to my guy about the active crossovers vs. the passive coming with the components. He should agree with you and not use the crossovers and use the sound processor built into the Pioneer head-unit. But, I will find out from him.

Also Xtreme, I don't take you as snob one bit bro! I listen to your advice and weigh my options and my wallet. But, also gotta go off what my guy knows and what his capabilities are, because they are way above mine, even tho I have been in and around the Auto Sound Scene since I was 16, and now about to turn 30... But, even all that time, I know very little compared to guys like him and you!!! I respect everything you have to say, and hope I can use some of your suggestions!!


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

*BUMP* _Edited original post..._


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Good call going with the active setup on the head unit. 

I would still consider the miniDSP over anything Arc Audio makes once you're ready to take it to the next level. I'm running 48db/octave slopes that I can adjust in 1-hz frequencies, 18 parametric equalizer bands (or 36 if you're separating the left and right channels), and time alignment in increments of .02 milliseconds, just to name a few features. I'd like to see anything made for car audio that can do that at the same price point.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking forward to this build once you get started.
 with lotz of pics 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Shawn watching the post. Thinking I might see some pillar action coming soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

mrbrian125 said:


> Hey Shawn watching the post. Thinking I might see some pillar action coming soon.


That would be Awesome, and glad to have you for some input on my Cruze Audio Build. Also with your experience with Arc Audio. I can't wait to hear these speakers in 2.5weeks. I've been out of the audio scene now for 7yrs. Time to get back in!!!


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well I hope to make it out there before spring break nationals and then u can get to hear my car to!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------

